# Question on Lowrance Elite5 DSI Unit



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Want to see if anyone has this particular unit?

I recently had this purchased for me towards the end of the year and got it hooked up over the winter. Just took it out last weekend for the GLSM cat tourney. Needless to say I was not overly impressed.

Here are a few of my questions:
-Does this unit have a sonar function? I was only able to read about and find a Down Imaging.

-Did you find it tough to find the "sweet spot" for your transducer? I placed mine from the same mount the boat had when I bought it, but it is deff to close to the lower unit of my motor.

-Do you prefer a certain setting that you found to be most effective? Set my range to 10 ft and 800Khz at GLSM and still had trouble picking up anything other than turb.

Thanks for your info.
:T


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm guessing you have the Elite-5x DSI. It does not have typical (83/200) sonar. DSI is sonar though. Think of it as Hi-Def sonar. Your old sonar (83/200) is like a 1985 color TV, and the DSI is like a 50" LED HDTV.

You said you reused your old mount. Did you use the new transducer?

DSI is also different from your old sonar, in that you generally need to be moving to use it.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes I installed the transducer that came with the unit. The only thing I did not install they recommended was a 3amp inline fuse. Other than that it did it to the book. Will hopefully pick up better readings when I move over a little.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

evan171112 said:


> Yes I installed the transducer that came with the unit. The only thing I did not install they recommended was a 3amp inline fuse. Other than that it did it to the book. Will hopefully pick up better readings when I move over a little.


Yeah, if you use the 3m adhesive backed velcro to temporarily mount the transducer so you can move it around until you find a good spot; it'll keep you from putting extra holes in a perfectly good boat. Naturally, you won't want to run with any speed.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, you can also try trimming your prop further away from the boat while you're running at low speed to see if the prop wash is what's causing you problems.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

evan171112 said:


> Yes I installed the transducer that came with the unit. The only thing I did not install they recommended was a 3amp inline fuse. Other than that it did it to the book. Will hopefully pick up better readings when I move over a little.


I would use that inline fuse. You can get them a lot of different places like Autozone, Lowe's, maybe even WalMart. Really cheap insurance for high dollar electronics. Also wire it directly to your starting battery. 

Post a picture of your transducer location with the whole back of the boat and it will give a better idea of what's going on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I would use that inline fuse. You can get them a lot of different places like Autozone, Lowe's, maybe even WalMart. Really cheap insurance for high dollar electronics. Also wire it directly to your starting battery.
> 
> Post a picture of your transducer location with the whole back of the boat and it will give a better idea of what's going on.
> 
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise. I appreciate ur ideas.


----------

